# PPV purchase will expire in 24 hours



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

From my latest bill;

Starting April 15th, when you buy a PPV movie, it will expire from your DVR playlist 24 hrs after purchase.

I've been a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I have never considered moving to another provider untill now. I've put up with alot from this company. I may find out that the other options are just as bad.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387161

By the way, Hollywood is what wants this and DirecTV isn't the only one doing this now at their request. You can expect pretty much all providers doing this by year's end or else the studios will not allow their movies to be shown on that provider.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wonder if the zipper and it's ability to unencode the programs to plain mpeg2 will get around this limitation. Will be interesting to see, as I buy 1 or 2 PPV movies a month.


----------



## bearymore (Jan 20, 2002)

Netflix will take this one to the bank. I've had DTV since the early days when a simple converter box went for $500. This is just one more nail in the coffin. When FIOS gets to this area, it's good riddance to DTV as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't plan to leave DTV over this, but I WILL avoid PPV. 24 hours is unacceptable!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

You do understand that FIOS will be doing this too eventually, right? It's not DirecTV doing this but the studios telling DirecTV to do it, right? DirecTV has no incentive to do this at all, it's just a pain for them. Leaving DirecTV over this is pretty petty. I think I've bought 3 PPV's over the past decade anyway. 

But do what you got to do to be happy. That is all that matters.


----------



## SLOmike (Feb 1, 2002)

Will this apply to the "special" channels too 

I mean the ones which come in 3 hour blocks.

-Mike


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't ordered a PPV movie in like 10 years, between Netflix, RedBox and blockbuster, just so much easier to go there and get one.

Especially w/ free redbox codes


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll post again in this thread after the 15th and let everyone know if a zippered DTivo will allow you to bypass the 24 hour expiration of a PPV movie.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

SLOmike said:


> Will this apply to the "special" channels too
> 
> I mean the ones which come in 3 hour blocks.
> 
> -Mike


Do you mean the PORN Mike?

No, it is not supposed to affect the 3 hour blocks of PORN


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> You do understand that FIOS will be doing this too eventually, right? It's not DirecTV doing this but the studios telling DirecTV to do it, right? DirecTV has no incentive to do this at all, it's just a pain for them.


 I am sorry but I dont Buy the Its the studios Fault explanation. Of course Directv has an incentive. Its green and it is in your wallet. Directv Knows most people like to watch a movie more than once. This way They will pay multiple fees. BTW How is it a pain for them. Seems pretty simple. Plus I dont see it guaranteed that every one will do it. I have not read anywhere that movie studios are pressuring the sat and cable companies to force delete PPV. Perhaps you have a link to a story.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

codespy said:


> Do you mean the PORN Mike?
> 
> No, it is not supposed to affect the 3 hour blocks of PORN


Of course he means Porn. There aint no 3 hour blocks of cooking shows


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

Trebor1 said:


> Starting April 15th, when you buy a PPV movie, it will expire from your DVR playlist 24 hrs after purchase.


I believe iTunes movies have always been like this. You purchase a movie to watch and have only 24 hrs to watch it before it's gone... Thank the MPAA and RIAA for this ridiculous BS. They're attacking their own customers by assuming everyone is a thief!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I am sorry but I dont Buy the Its the studios Fault explanation. Of course Directv has an incentive. Its green and it is in your wallet. Directv Knows most people like to watch a movie more than once. This way They will pay multiple fees.


Well, you'd have to be pretty stupid to pay for a PPV more then once. I highly doubt DirecTV is counting on that for a revenue stream.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I have not read anywhere that movie studios are pressuring the sat and cable companies to force delete PPV. Perhaps you have a link to a story.


http://www.tvpredictions.com/forum/comments.php?y=08&m=03&entry=entry080324-154347

And I quote:


> The satcaster says the 24-hour rule was imposed by the movie studios which are trying to protect their copyrights and DVD sales.


http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080319/172617589.shtml



> This is apparently at the request of the major Hollywood studios who have decided that the best way to build up an audience is to piss them off by not allowing them to record the movies that they legally paid for via PPV, and then chose to record and time shift. Time shifting is perfectly legal, so there's absolutely no legal reason for DirecTV to ban the practice. As for the Hollywood studios, this is more backwards thinking. One of these days, someone in Hollywood is going to realize that pissing off your loyal customers isn't a good idea


I could pull more articles but Google is a wonderful thing. 

So unless DirecTV is just plain fibbing and the studios didn't defend themselves against this slander then you can expect this to make it's way to every other provider as well.


----------



## michaelp95 (Nov 20, 2003)

JRAllas said:


> I believe iTunes movies have always been like this. You purchase a movie to watch and have only 24 hrs to watch it before it's gone... Thank the MPAA and RIAA for this ridiculous BS. They're attacking their own customers by assuming everyone is a thief!


With the Apple TV unit it stays on the unit for 30days, once you start watching then it will expire within 24 hours.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I've only just recently started using redbox, after noticing it has the same videos that are available on PPV, for only $1.00. The fact that I could keep it longer than 24 hours was the ONLY thing going in favor of PPV...and now this. 

The only way to be heard when dealing with something like the studios that are doing this, is to speak with your dollars. I think I've bought my last PPV.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/forum/comments.php?y=08&m=03&entry=entry080324-154347
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> ...


So I guess the movie studios are picking on poor Directv especially since they haven't imposed it anywhere else. POOR POOR Directv. And Of course someone will pay twice. If they liked the movie and wanted to see it again. This is a major stupid move on D* It will Increase Blockbuster and Netflix revenues. Why rent the movie for 24 hours when you can have the same movie. I Stress THE SAME movie out for as long as you like. BTW PPV Are nothing more than anything you can get at Netflix. I guess The studios will go after Netflix Next Right! Or Blockbuster Right! If It is true as you state with your Definitive Proof links Why doesn't D* Not use the movies of the said studios. How about some Backbone D* Ban The studios doing this. Cause as I always will believe this has nothing to do with the studios. You can Pull 100 links. How about one from Warner Brothers or Universal Studios saying they are doing this.

Sorry I still don't believe it. If the studios were behind it wouldn't this go down with all companies at the same time Including Comcast , Dish, Time Warner and all other cable companies as a mandate. Why only Directv, is D* The test to see what will happen. The studios are only pressuring D* and no one else. You Say soon It will happen to fios. Why did it not happen to fios as well as everyone else at the same time.

You also state that D* would not fib. Where in any of THEIR releases did they state it was the studios. Something Directly from D* Not from speculators.

What say we agree to disagree. IMO Lately Directvs only interest is Directv and not the customers. Therefore I will always feel this 24 hour clock is their idea and if others follow suit it will be ONLY because they saw D* Get away with it why cant we.

Arevaderci!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> So I guess the movie studios are picking on poor Directv especially since they haven't imposed it anywhere else. POOR POOR Directv. And Of course someone will pay twice. If they liked the movie and wanted to see it again. This is a major stupid move on D* It will Increase Blockbuster and Netflix revenues. Why rent the movie for 24 hours when you can have the same movie. I Stress THE SAME movie out for as long as you like. BTW PPV Are nothing more than anything you can get at Netflix. I guess The studios will go after Netflix Next Right! Or Blockbuster Right! If It is true as you state with your Definitive Proof links Why doesn't D* Not use the movies of the said studios. How about some Backbone D* Ban The studios doing this. Cause as I always will believe this has nothing to do with the studios. You can Pull 100 links. How about one from Warner Brothers or Universal Studios saying they are doing this.
> 
> Sorry I still don't believe it. If the studios were behind it wouldn't this go down with all companies at the same time Including Comcast , Dish, Time Warner and all other cable companies as a mandate. Why only Directv, is D* The test to see what will happen. The studios are only pressuring D* and no one else. You Say soon It will happen to fios. Why did it not happen to fios as well as everyone else at the same time.
> 
> ...


As noted many times in these discussion...

This only affects the DVR users... has no impact on the non-DVR PPV viewer... which is the larger portion of their user base... and is the larger portion of their PPV user base.

Has no effect on the special event PPV... which is the more lucrative PPV options.

And they are not "picking" on DirecTV... they are just the next person to implement it... AppleTV and Microsoft have already been under similar contracts/rules.

Dish, and the Cable-Co's will soon be under the same rules.

As for more revenue at NetFlix and Blockbuster... you probably won't see a marketable change in their numbers because of this.

And this has nothing to do with the rental model.... NetFlix and Blockbuster pay a HECK of a lot of cash for the rights to rent out the titles... the profit margin that the studios want out of the rental model are built in already.

So if anything, they are hoping that rental places, will purchase MORE copies... But PPV/Rental on the business side of things are two different models. Similar to the end consumer, but on the licensing-business side they are two different models.

As for why DirecTV now? It is possible that this was the time their contract renewed, and these are the terms of the new contract.

Why would they have to include that in their press release?
99.9% of their customers could care less on "why" it is happening, they just need to know it is happening.

And it isn't speculation... Several DirecTV people have confirmed that is the reason. But if you want to call it speculation to continue your argument... have at it.

And honestly... yes... that is exactly it... DirecTV is a business... they should be concerned about THEIR business. Sorry that the days of jumping over hoops and doing everything the customer wants isn't the case anymore...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Fortunately in over 10 years, I have only odered 4 PPV movies.

Not a big PPV buyer, not a big DVD renter. I normally buy a movie when it comes out and add it to my collection. I have a group of co-workers that we all swap/share DVD's with.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Forgot to mention that with all the encryption RIAA,MPAA has in place or is imposing, I'm thinking that any provider who doesn't "assist" the studies and lables in their efforts, will no longer have content to provide.

Time Warner owns HBO and Cinemax correct? Why wouldn't their cable division do the same thing with PPV's as DTV is being "required" to do? Wouldn't requiring competeing providers to place limitations on OOV viewing and not adhering to the same rules on you cable system's be considered an anti-trust or anti-competitive measure?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> Forgot to mention that with all the encryption RIAA,MPAA has in place or is imposing, I'm thinking that any provider who doesn't "assist" the studies and lables in their efforts, will no longer have content to provide.
> 
> Time Warner owns HBO and Cinemax correct? Why wouldn't their cable division do the same thing with PPV's as DTV is being "required" to do? Wouldn't requiring competeing providers to place limitations on OOV viewing and not adhering to the same rules on you cable system's be considered an anti-trust or anti-competitive measure?


What do you mean?

This has nothign to do with HBO and Cinemax...

This has to do with content that is comming from Studios and other sources, of programming that primarily has not left the rental/PPV phase... and isn't available fro movie channels.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> And honestly... yes... that is exactly it... DirecTV is a business... they should be concerned about THEIR business. Sorry that the days of jumping over hoops and doing everything the customer wants isn't the case anymore...


Are you kidding me? You are such a good source of information that I hate to be argumentative, but customers are supposed to be their business.

I know that customers can sometimes be wrong, but this 24 hr. thing is ridiculous. "Archiving" could be reasonably prevented with a 30 day limit, or even a one week limit.

Twenty-four hours just assures that no one with a DVR will be purchasing PPV's. Directv surely did not have to give in to such a rigid requirement but could have negotiated a reasonable one.

It is very telling that no other provider has made any such announcement. It will be interesting to see what they do come up with.

Directv seems to be suffering from very poor management these days.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hmmm! I wonder if there will be an increase in sales of standalone DVD recorders?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This has nothign to do with HBO and Cinemax...
> 
> This has to do with content that is comming from Studios and other sources, of programming that primarily has not left the rental/PPV phase... and isn't available fro movie channels.


Sorry Earl,

1. Doesn't Time Warner also own HBO? They also own a studio. I was trying to make the connection that if the PPV 24 hour viewing is limited by the studios (who also own pay networks) AND only have this restriction on DTV and not their Cable Division customer, I would have a problem with it.

2. I also believe that this move has something to do with folks who will record PPV's on every TV in the house and do not subscribe to pay channels.

The main point of my post is that I don't agree that this is something to blame directv for. If a subscriber wants to leave because of content, fine.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dtremain said:


> Are you kidding me? You are such a good source of information that I hate to be argumentative, but customers are supposed to be their business.
> 
> I know that customers can sometimes be wrong, but this 24 hr. thing is ridiculous. "Archiving" could be reasonably prevented with a 30 day limit, or even a one week limit.
> 
> ...


Their Customers... are their customers.

And for the last decade, they have bent over backwards and basically did what ever the customer wanted... regardless if it was right or wrong for THEIR business.

The 24hr limit, is not their decision. It is the content owners that made the decison.

What other "announcemnets" are you looking for... you probably won't see them until those providers have to make the same change....

Some others have already been under that requirement (Apple and Microsoft with their VOD offers)

And why does it "assure" that no one with a DVR will never get a PPV?
Do those without a DVR... never get PPVs?

With the DVR+ systems, you can record when ever you want... and pay when you are ready to sit down and watch it....

It just doesn't let you archive it for ever, and play it back over and over and over again... that is what is changing.

As for DirecTV "giving" in... We have absolutely no information on went on during those negotiations or discussions...... So it is very possible... that the content owners, are just like some of DirecTV's customers.

It is going to be "my way" or the highway....


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> Sorry Earl,
> 
> 1. Doesn't Time Warner also own HBO? They also own a studio. I was trying to make the connection that if the PPV 24 hour viewing is limited by the studios (who also own pay networks) AND only have this restriction on DTV and not their Cable Division customer, I would have a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Time Warner does on HBO... but HBO programming isn't effected by this... unless they offer some movie on PPV model.

Warner Brother Studios... I am not sure if that is owned by Time Warner, or they are all just part of a bigger family... but typically in those arrangements, they too have to have carraige contracts that are the same amongst the other carriers

And for your last point.... not sure how this change will make a difference there... I very rarely use PPV's as I don't find a value in them (even when I could watch them a 100times), and haven't had a movie channel in a long long time (5+ years, minus two months with HBO because of Comic Relief)


----------



## SLOmike (Feb 1, 2002)

codespy said:


> No, it is not supposed to affect the 3 hour blocks of PORN


OK, then this is not so bad for me.

I don't ever buy the "regular" kind of PPV.

I don't actually buy much of either kind of PPV. 
It takes quite a while to go through 12 hours of "special" programming. 
(2 channels recorded for 3 hours on 2 DVRs )

-Mike


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

dtremain said:


> Twenty-four hours just assures that no one with a DVR will be purchasing PPV's.


Why? With a DVR I can record a PPV tonight and not pay for it. 3 weeks from now I get around to watch it. When I start playing it then I have to pay for it. Then the 24 hour clock starts and I have 24 hours now to watch it as many times as I want. So the change is that once I pay for it I only have 24 hours to watch vs. forever.

Personally I never record PPV, I think I've purchased 3 of them in 12 years. PPV just makes no sense to me since I can record the same movie for "free" a couple months later on the movie channels I get anyway or if I'm jonesing that bad I can just rent the DVD via Netflix or Blockbuster or just buy the dang DVD. PPV offers no value to me personally, even if I could keep one for a year.



> Directv surely did not have to give in to such a rigid requirement but could have negotiated a reasonable one.


Ummm, you do realize that DirecTV doesn't have a whole lot of pull in this, right? The studios own the movie rights. They say "this is what we want, if you don't like it then you don't get our movies to show" and thus there is no PPV anymore on DirecTV. Besides, since this very same requirement is already signed and in place by Apple and Microsoft there is precedent on this. DirecTV is just the next provider on the list who's contract is up. You can bet that DirecTV would never agree to this if they were the only provider that would have to follow this. Unless they are idiots of course. Always possible.  The rest will fall in line as their contracts come up for renewal.

I'm not quite sure why this concept is so hard to understand. Or it's just people want to fling more daggers at the big bad evil DirecTV and blame them for everything. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Their Customers... are their customers.
> 
> And for the last decade, they have bent over backwards and basically did what ever the customer wanted... regardless if it was right or wrong for THEIR business.
> 
> ....


I know you love D*, Earl - but that statement was really good for a laugh

First of all, D* has what - maybe 18 million customers? If they were really thinking about the customers, I think they could stand up to the studios.

And then I thought to myself about the 2-year commitment, no-trial period, up front lease cost, no free replacement, second-rate dvr, poor service... and I laughed even more... oh yeah Direct is bending over backwards for their clients... can anyone say DLB?


----------



## F1Turbo (Apr 15, 2001)

PPV---don't care, never use it.

However, if this starts creeping in to other programming, I'll be concerned.

I think I'm already paying out more money than I should be for the programming I watch. I would like to pick 5 channels and pay $10-20 per month. I can get HD OTA networks totally free, maybe I'll go back to the future


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

F1Turbo said:


> PPV---don't care, never use it.
> 
> However, if this starts creeping in to other programming, I'll be concerned.


Yea, like if specials on like HBO get automatically get deleted like after one viewing, that is going to send me over the edge too!


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I am sorry but I dont Buy the Its the studios Fault explanation.


Unfortunately, it's true. The last thing DTV wants to do is enrage the customers that actually purchase PPV. They already know the 24hr deletion is going to piss people off, and ultimately reduce their income from PPV... people are not going to buy the same thing twice; they'll simply not buy it at all.

Unless DTV/Tivo were very forward thinking, the current 6.3 code on S2 DTivo's quite possibly doesn't even have code to support expiring anything -- remember, 6.3 is a "unified build" with a great deal of code previously shared with SA units removed. The S1 DTivo's almost certainly doesn't.



Billy Bob Boy said:


> So I guess the movie studios are picking on poor Directv especially since they haven't imposed it anywhere else.


Excuse me? What rock have you been living under? Lots of places already do this. This sort of thing has been in the cable card specs for digital cable for many YEARS... PPV content is sent with CCI = 3, which means "copy never", or in other words, "you cannot record it at all." And yes, cable companies use it.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> I know you love D*, Earl - but that statement was really good for a laugh
> 
> First of all, D* has what - maybe 18 million customers? If they were really thinking about the customers, I think they could stand up to the studios.
> 
> And then I thought to myself about the 2-year commitment, no-trial period, up front lease cost, no free replacement, second-rate dvr, poor service... and I laughed even more... oh yeah Direct is bending over backwards for their clients... can anyone say DLB?


Sadly... your comments... don't make me laught... they make me shake my head...

Last time I checked... even with 18 Million customers... they are still not the #1 subscriber count carrier.... If Apple and Microsoft couldn't get the contracts... who frankly have probably a LOT more "suggestive" ability with those contracts... what makes you think DirecTV had a choice.

It could be as simple as:
1) Take It, with the 24 hour restrictions
2) Leave it, and have no studio based content PPV

But no...can't be that simple... Big Bad DirecTV decided to make a decision that is a negative to a portion of their customer base... They simply just decided to make a decision that will lower their revenue amounts on their PPV segment. Come On...

And again... with the 2-year commitment..
Can you never make a comment, without bringing that up?

We are glad that you are happy with your decision to go else where...
And frankly... most of us are glad that you did.

As for your DLB jab.... What does that have to do with bending over backwards for their customers? That is the current.

Why don't you talke a look at the past, as for what I was referencing too.
People calling... playing CSR roulette to get credits... sometimes people managed to get half year service credits... $100's ontop of $100's of dollars in credits... just because they threatened to leave.

DirecTV is changing their business model... to not do that any more.
They are not worried about loosing a percentage of customers that want to dictate "THEIR" terms on what they will pay or not pay for on DirecTV's system.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Sadly... your comments... don't make me laught... they make me shake my head...
> 
> Last time I checked... even with 18 Million customers... they are still not the #1 subscriber count carrier.... If Apple and Microsoft couldn't get the contracts... who frankly have probably a LOT more "suggestive" ability with those contracts... what makes you think DirecTV had a choice.
> 
> ...


How's the saying go - something about not being able to see the forest for the trees

I can't think of one thing D* has done in the last few years where they 'have bent over backwards' for their customers. You talk about D* as if they were full of compassion for their customers when most of us see that it's just the opposite.

Let's look at just a couple of the issues they've handled badly -
1. MPEG4 - D* knows they are going to spend hundreds of millions of dollars over a period of years to build out an mpeg4 technology. Why not include the cost of the customer equipment in that build-out - after all, when they were considering merging with E*, there were line items and a roll-out plan for swapping customers equipment? But it this case, we find it's the time of month or the CSR person we call as to whether we get a 'deal' or the 'shaft'.

All D* would have needed to do was figure the cost of an average install, and include that in their build-out program. Then they just call the client, say 'we're upgrading customers in your area to mpeg 4 - which day do you want?' Forget about extending commitment contracts, up-front money, and all of the other garbage that the clients have gone through - just update them - offer an option for moving the HR10-250 to some other spot for x dollars.

2. Commitments - here's a great idea, Earl - give the client a reason for opting up with D* for 2 years - price guarantee, discount, tier upgrade for free for x months - something of value to show the client it's a 2-way street and you appreciate their business. (I write in the mode that you're the president of the company, because a lot of times you act like it)

My suggestion is to get off your high horse and recognize that D* has done nothing to improve the customer's experience in the last few years. Maybe then you'd realize how much room they have for improvement.

D* could still be a company that is full of innovation, but it's sure going to take some fresh thinking, because they ain't doing it now!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> How's the saying go - something about not being able to see the forest for the trees
> 
> I can't think of one thing D* has done in the last few years where they 'have bent over backwards' for their customers. You talk about D* as if they were full of compassion for their customers when most of us see that it's just the opposite.
> 
> ...


High Horse ?
Mr Pot... may I introduce Mr. Kettle.

Oh... so all the history of credits... multiple months of credits..
Installations for free... grandfathering older pricing plans... $5.99 for as many DVR's as you want on a single account.. Pushing the envelope on HD... nah... they haven't done anything for the customers...

They are a business... A for PROFIT business... They will run that business to make money...

You have a major issue with the commitments... we all understand that...
But yet you haven't provided a plausable alternative...

The installs cost money... money that has to come from somewhere...
The MPEG-4 upgrades... why shouldn't it be a two way street... after all.. it is newer technology... and the cost has to come from somewhere... shoudl they just bury it in a an even higher subscription cost?

And they have offered multiple opportunities for those on HR10-250's to move to the MPEG-4 technology...

So why don't you step down of your pony... and get a clue about the bigger picture... you seemed to constantly focus on your little world... and the utopia that you want it to be..

Why don't you step back... and look at what it takes, in the industry today... to do what they are doing.

DirecTV is obviously not the choice for everyone... you have made that very clear. We are all happy for you, that you have found a combination of things that fit into your situation...

For others... that situation... is just as bad for them, as you think yours is for DirecTV.

For over a year now... you have constantly bashed DirecTV... And bashed me.... but yet... you yourself have openly admitted that you haven't even used the latest systems for any length of time...

You don't like DirecTV.
You don't want to be their customer anymore.
You seems to have found the holy grail of the greener grass.

So until you are ready to open your eyes to the bigger picture...

There are customers.. .that jump ship after expensive installs... for the next lowest deall... that costs money.

There are customers... that keep expensive subsidized equipment (do you really think it costs $199 to build the HD-DVRs)..

There are expensive upgrades... maintenance and other activities (like adding Locals to areas, before there are enough customers to offset the costs).

But yet... you continue to think that they have to kiss the butt of every customer to keep them... and that just isn't the case...

They have made a corporate decision, that they will not do that anymore.
They would rather focus on the customers, that are not constantly asking for credits... who are willing to spend more on their packages and hardware... who want to stay with them for longer period of times....

And that is their business decision and choice... and based on the numbers... it is working, and they are growing more rapidly then any other carrier out there.

So yah... The game has changed...... sorry that this isn't the DirecTV of 5 years ago... where they where doing what the cable-co's and other companies are doing today... Maybe in the years to come it will swing around again... time will tell.

Welcome to the real world...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Applause for Earl


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just ordered a PPV today, will post again here tomorrow to see if the program does indeed go away after 24 hours. I have a feeling it won't since my DTivo units have the zipper on them, and the video files are unencoded mpeg2 files.

Edit: I can still view the PPV movie I have on both DTivo units. So this confirms that those of you with zippered Tivo units running software ver 6.2a can keep your PPV movies as long as you like.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Dkerr24 said:


> I just ordered a PPV today, will post again here tomorrow to see if the program does indeed go away after 24 hours. I have a feeling it won't since my DTivo units have the zipper on them, and the video files are unencoded mpeg2 files.
> 
> Edit: I can still view the PPV movie I have on both DTivo units. So this confirms that those of you with zippered Tivo units running software ver 6.2a can keep your PPV movies as long as you like.


Doesn't matter what you have on your DTivo, the PPV will stay. DirecTV has said as much, the PPV expiration does not effect any DTivo units.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder if the upcoming 6.4a update will change that or not...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

CrashHD said:


> I wonder if the upcoming 6.4a update will change that or not...


Any version change won't affect anyone who never connects their phone line.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

What I meant was, the new version coming out could contain an update to enforce the new 24hr PPV policy. Supposedly DTivo units are going to be unaffected by this, but it is the sort of thing that could get changed in a software update.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Trebor1 said:


> From my latest bill;
> 
> Starting April 15th, when you buy a PPV movie, it will expire from your DVR playlist 24 hrs after purchase.
> 
> I've been a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I have never considered moving to another provider untill now. I've put up with alot from this company. I may find out that the other options are just as bad.


I've had two PPV's since the cutoff date, and neither deleted themselves after 24 hours here. I wonder if this hasn't gone into effect, or perhaps this is something that doesn't go into effect until you get the new software update that is out now. Or it just won't affect my boxes due to age. (See sig for my units)

I rarely use PPV anyway - the only reason I'm doing it now is I got a pack of free PPV vouchers from DirecTV "for being a good long standing customer", so I was using them. The two big problems with DirecTV PPV are:

1) Too expensive, and 2) No widescreen!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Joe Siegler said:


> I've had two PPV's since the cutoff date, and neither deleted themselves after 24 hours here. I wonder if this hasn't gone into effect, or perhaps this is something that doesn't go into effect until you get the new software update that is out now. Or it just won't affect my boxes due to age. (See sig for my units)
> 
> I rarely use PPV anyway - the only reason I'm doing it now is I got a pack of free PPV vouchers from DirecTV "for being a good long standing customer", so I was using them. The two big problems with DirecTV PPV are:
> 
> 1) Too expensive, and 2) No widescreen!


As noted it's only in effect on the DirecTV DVRs, (non Tivo based).

In reply to the post you replied to, as noted in the other thread on this, every single provider (cable, Dish, etc) now has this exact same policy. It's not DirecTV out to get you, it's hollywood out to get you. 

And I agree with you, I never order PPV. Much cheaper and better to use Netflix.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> As noted it's only in effect on the DirecTV DVRs, (non Tivo based).
> 
> In reply to the post you replied to, as noted in the other thread on this, every single provider (cable, Dish, etc) now has this exact same policy. It's not DirecTV out to get you, it's hollywood out to get you.
> 
> And I agree with you, I never order PPV. Much cheaper and better to use Netflix.


Or use Redbox - the kiosks are at most McDonald's and only cost $1/night for a DVD.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Official release notes posted on DBSTalk: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129570

It includes support for the 24 hour PPV.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Nuts!


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

OK- anyone out there with 6.4a purchase a PPV movie and has it deleted after 24hrs on specifically series 2 TiVo units only?

I am hoping they botched up the software update on this new rule and ends up not automatically deleting the movie.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

So far Sweeney Todd is still on my box from 2 nights ago.


----------

